# Flywheel puller for Stihl trimmers



## chip4664 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone have the part number for the flywheel puller needed for an FS 76 trimmer? The Stihl puller that comes up on most searches is this one

New Stihl Chainsaw Flywheel Puller Extractor 024 026 028 038 041 044 046 460 | eBay

but there is nowhere to thread that type of puller into the flywheel used on this trimmer. 


Anyone know if this one might be it? 

Stihl Flywheel Puller Kit New for Many Saws DR21F | eBay


Thanks for any insight!


----------



## quicksilver-ms (Sep 3, 2013)

stihl part no. 4133 893 0800. Try that no.


----------



## chip4664 (Sep 4, 2013)

Great. Thanks alot. Dealer lists it for like $4.52 or something, so its already ordered.


----------

